# miataki gold



## davduckman2010 (Oct 1, 2014)

been busy in my new venture mushroom hunter. found out these miataki shrooms I found this morning on the way to work (hen of the woods) along with the chicken of the woods pay big money. since there laying all over the woods we hunt I may as well cash in these beuts just sold these for 18.00 a pound all 15 lbs of them. I guess the cure tumers cancer and a few other illnesses according to the Japanese. not to mention they taste outstanding. I now where a crap load of these are . they can have them if they cure my wallet resturants buy them up I say come and getem bring dollars --no yen

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 1, 2014)

Dave,
It seems that there is always something in season around your stompin' grounds! Venison, crappie, turkey, ....oh, yeah.....DUCKS, and now these beauties!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2014)

Super Duck hunt anything and everything. They look yummy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Super Duck hunt anything and everything. They look yummy!


 just got done butchering a big fat doe my younger boy got last night. and the other one come strolling in a couple minutes ago says hes got a blood trail of his own tonite . I said you dam kids go find it im pooped. they can gut and cut that one im tired

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> Dave,
> It seems that there is always something in season around your stompin' grounds! Venison, crappie, turkey, ....oh, yeah.....DUCKS, and now these beauties!


 dave I cooked a big batch of these last night in olive oil with butter/ garlic / salt and pepper and there by far the best dam shrooms I ever ett. melt in your mouth good

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Final Strut (Oct 1, 2014)

That is an awesome score Duck. I have been searching up here but have only found a few lobster mushrooms. I am a bit jealous of your finds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 1, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> That is an awesome score Duck. I have been searching up here but have only found a few lobster mushrooms. I am a bit jealous of your finds.


scott we got rain yesterday and they came out overnite everywhere I got a couple big rotted logs that have chicken of the woods comeing out ten feet long or better. there just started in a couple days they will be 50 to 100 lb shroom flushes now that's a very bright orange site to see. ps I found all of these and the others at the bases of live oak trees only. the dead oak logs on the ground is where I find all the chicken of the woods


----------



## brown down (Oct 2, 2014)

hey duck how do you know whats safe to eat and whats not? do you have books on them or did someone teach you? my archery land is right in the heartland of the mushroom capital of the world. god awful smell but love shrooms


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cool mushrooms. Only pickin I have ever done is morrels - well then there were those funny shrooms on the coast- long time ago and a hole nother story........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 2, 2014)

brown down said:


> hey duck how do you know whats safe to eat and whats not? do you have books on them or did someone teach you? my archery land is right in the heartland of the mushroom capital of the world. god awful smell but love shrooms


jeff im a newbie to this but my neighbor knows them all he gave me a book on them too . I just know a few morrels/ hen of the woods / chicken of the woods / puff balls/ pinkys (meadow mushrooms). im still not sure about the rest but I will look them up or ask him before I eat any. the hen and chicken shrooms you cant realy mistake they grow on oaks dead or alive that's what I look for giant oaks at there roots chickens are bright orange shelf shrooms that grow on the log the hens are clusters that grow from the roots at the bases brown to tan get them when there fresh and firm . no better shroom than them believe me


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Cool mushrooms. Only pickin I have ever done is morrels - well then there were those funny shrooms on the coast- long time ago and a hole nother story........


 lol funny ones--they grow in cow poop


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Cool mushrooms. Only pickin I have ever done is morrels - well then there were those funny shrooms on the coast- long time ago and a hole nother story........



Like the man says, hole nother story for sure!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

